# Pimple like thing on Penis?



## WintersEpilogue (Jul 7, 2013)

Rather embarrassing.. but anyway

A couple of days ago I discovered a pimple like bump on my penis, so I left it for a bit and then tried squeezing it that night but nothing was happening [and it hurt like hell]
So I went at it again today and after squeezing for a bit a white thing basically flew out and landed somewhere and I can't find it [gross]
And now, about 12 hours after that its really red and raised, I can feel a load of.. stuff in there. I don't know what it is. When I squeeze it a bit of blood and some clear liquid comes out.

I get these from time to time, they usually go away in a day or two but I'm really worried about this one because I had unprotected sex with someone a week ago, and while they said they're STD free I don't fully trust them. 
Should I wait another day or two and see if it clears up, or make an appointment with the doctor straight away? 
Pics for someone with hopefully some knowledge of these kinds of things;


----------



## WintersEpilogue (Jul 7, 2013)

HA! No worries!
But yeah, its absolutely disgusting. Didn't want to but thought it might help.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

A cyst maybe?

Go and see a doc ASAP. You have to have it checked out! And not by us but by a professional.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

double post


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Doctor.

Don't sweat it though, I know its going to be particularly anxiety provoking getting yer fella out for the doc, but these things gotta be done.

Sooner the better though as the doc can rule out things visually.

However, since you mention you have these fairly regularly, and the unprotected sex occurred a week ago, it would be impossible that the two things are related right? - unless this is a time travelling std :b

My money is on nothing, but get it checked, no point stewing over it.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Haha


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

It might be an ingrown hair. I had one on my anal impaler once and it kinda looked like that.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

If it doesn't go away after a week. Meaning that it hasn't popped and formed a crust layer then you have to go to a doc.


----------



## Raspberriexx (Dec 3, 2014)

lol didn't think i'd see d*** pics on this site..

It's probably a cyst, can take many weeks till it goes away by itself. Don't try to squeeze it because it's probably too deep. If it gets really painful or doesn't go away in a few weeks, then you should go to see a doctor.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Worst d*** pics. Ever.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Pop it


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Barf!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Your partner can have an STD and not know.

That looks more ominous than an ingrown hair, especially given the location.
It looks like a chancre. The pictures look like syphilis, but I am not doctor and I don't have any first-hand knowledge of this stuff.

You need to go to a doctor to get it tested ASAP, especially while it is in the earliest of the four stages! The fluid is likely white blood cells fighting off some infection. If it is syphilis, you will be treated with antibiotics, but you will then need to be careful not to get it again.

The antibodies your body produces (if it is syphilis) can remain in the body for years even after you are successfully treated and "cured". That means that you could still test positive for syphilis even though you don't technically have it or can spread it.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Raspberriexx said:


> lol *didn't think i'd see d*** pics on this site..*
> 
> It's probably a cyst, can take many weeks till it goes away by itself. Don't try to squeeze it because it's probably too deep. If it gets really painful or doesn't go away in a few weeks, then you should go to see a doctor.


That's what I thought. I was surprised the mods allowed them up for as long as they did. Then again, the OP had been careful not to post rude pics.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

I missed the pic... does someone still have the link or something?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

I have yet to discover the sweetness of contracting an STD :cry


----------



## SA go0n (Mar 5, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> I missed the pic... does someone still have the link or something?


You missed it............. It was pretty hot.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue2 said:


> I have yet to discover the sweetness of contracting an STD :cry


Do you really feel that way or is that sarcasm?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I hope the OP is ok? Maybe it really was something serious.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hopefully it's not anything that required amputation.

Have you been with any unclean ladies OP?


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

RelinquishedHell said:


> Hopefully it's not anything that required amputation.


I see we are back with the jokes :lol

Yes, amputation would be rough.

OP, I hope you are ok.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Lisa said:


> I see we are back with the jokes :lol
> 
> Yes, amputation would be rough.
> 
> OP, I hope you are ok.


Hey, with modern science they can grow you a brand new 12inch dong on a mouses back.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Sounds like a parasite when you said "a white thing flew out and landed somewhere". Anyway, you know you need to see a doctor.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Chew it off?


----------



## H i (Nov 23, 2013)

RadnessaurousRex said:


> lol
> 
> I should've screenshot that **** xD
> 
> Well OP, enjoy the herpes.


Herpes is clear and does not have white mass that shoots out when the blister breaks. It'd be odd for it to be hpv from the description. I forgot where you mentioned it was on the penis head / shaft? If head it's possibly a cyst. If shaft possibly a hair follicle. It's not out of the ordinary for some to have acne down there perhaps that could have been it too.

- herpes would be extremely painful if you popped it like that doubt it's that. Also as previously mentioned has a clear liquid or appears in clusters / crusts over. Highly unlikely but it still could be possible you have this disease and you display no symptoms; however, I think that would be unrelated to what you described.

- hpv could cause a bump like you suggested and have a filling it it (wart like) but those typically do not burst. They can but you would seriously have to work on it. At least from what I read that appears to be true. Also for it to show a week later would be extremely rare. Hpv normally takes months to years before you begin experiencing symptoms.

Other stds such as chlamydia / gonorrhea are capable of causing bumps although you would normally have other symptoms that follow. Also they way you described them does not make me believe you have that but in extreme cases that is possible.

My bet is on acne, hair follicle, or cyst... Get std tested! Ask for blood tests as well. Although it would be wise to wait a month to three months to get retested as most viral infections will not show on your tests until then.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Do you really feel that way or is that sarcasm?


No it was sarcasm I tend to get sarcastic when feeling a little sad or apathetic, in todays culture some people would consider getting an STD as being successful or funny especially among some people who consider sexual promiscuity with various partners the meaning of life and an STD a sick trophy, on a side note I had a pimple thing on my penis when I was younger like 10 or 12, I got it checked by a doctor and she said it was fine I don't remember what it was though but it went away by itself


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

molluscum contagiosum is a skin disorder that causes pimple like things. its harmless, but also very contagious.

i get little spots sometimes, not very much but enough to wonder why. i kind of settled on it being very mild molluscum or pimples or from chafing or irritation from shaving or just nothing.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

blue2 said:


> No it was sarcasm I tend to get sarcastic when feeling a little sad or apathetic, in todays culture some people would consider getting an STD as being successful or funny especially among some people who consider sexual promiscuity with various partners the meaning of life and an STD a sick trophy, on a side note I had a pimple thing on my penis when I was younger like 10 or 12, I got it checked by a doctor and she said it was fine I don't remember what it was though but it went away by itself


Yes - society is sickening in that regard.

There are pimples (sebaceous gland) that appear like white bumps. Those can be lanced.


----------



## yeahl (Oct 29, 2014)

did u go to the doc

how is it now


----------

